# Dos féminas desorientadas mueren por congelación en Sierra Nevada. El albergue estaba a 200 metros.



## Vanatico (18 Dic 2022)

Dos mujeres han aparecido muertas con aparentes signos de congelación cerca del Albergue universitario de Sierra Nevada en la zona conocida como Hoya de la Mora. Fue un particular quien dio aviso a primera hora de la tarde del lunes de que había dos cadáveres en las inmediaciones del Albergue universitario, a tan solo doscientos metros, y que aparentemente no presentaban signos de violencia.









Las dos mujeres fallecidas por congelación estaban a solo 200 metros del Albergue de Sierra Nevada


Aparentemente no presentaban signos de violencia y los investigadores están pendientes de que se les practique la autopsia




www.ideal.es


----------



## Benedicto Camela (18 Dic 2022)

Querían llegar a casa solas y borrachas y el frío patriarcal y opresor se lo impidió.


----------



## jotace (18 Dic 2022)

¡Manolete! si no sabes torear ¿pa qué te metes?

Manoleta en este caso.

Dep.


----------



## Fabs (18 Dic 2022)

Machismo climático. Esperemos que actúe pronto el ministerio de doña Mentira para evitar que nuevos casos así se produzcan por falta de estudies y proyectes en perspectives de génere.


----------



## XRL (18 Dic 2022)

yo no se la gente que tiene en la cabeza

con casi 60 años haciendo esas cosas

pues nada a tomar por culo


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (18 Dic 2022)

Una lesbiana machorra quiso impresionar a una hembra joven.

Su machismo las mató.


----------



## Cipoton (18 Dic 2022)

nadie fallece por congelacion, falleces por parada cardio respiratoria, o de covid


----------



## XRL (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Una lesbiana machorra quiso impresionar a una hembra joven.
> 
> Su machismo las mató.



las 2 tenian casi 60

bolleras supongo para hacer estas cosas


----------



## elchicho47 (18 Dic 2022)

El patriarcado y el cambio climático las ha fulminado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Dic 2022)

Ya hay que ser inútil, macho.

Iban haciendo senderismo en casi pleno invierno por Sierra Nevada solas, sin ropa de nieve y se pierden a 200 putos metros de un albergue. Darwin aproves.


----------



## paketazo (18 Dic 2022)

Habrá que abrir una investigación para saber cuantos hombres blancos heterosexuales las aconsejaron mal y las forzaron a terminar así en contra de su voluntad


----------



## Vanatico (18 Dic 2022)

"no presentaban signos de violencia"


----------



## Ace Tone (18 Dic 2022)

Fueron víctimas del cambio climático, no es normal que haga ese frío y que mueran por congelación dos excursionistas en pleno Diciembre.



XRL dijo:


> las 2 tenian casi 60



55 y 57 años, casi 60 es a partir de 58. La de 55 estaba a medio camino entre los 50 y los 60, por tanto también se podría decir que tenía casi 50


----------



## Sonico (18 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> ¡Manolete! si no sabes torear ¿pa qué te metes?
> 
> Manoleta en este caso.
> 
> Dep.



He oído que se suicidaron.


----------



## XRL (18 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Fueron víctimas del cambio climático, no es normal que haga ese frío y que mueran por congelación dos excursionistas en pleno Diciembre.
> 
> 
> 55 y 57 años, casi 60 es a partir de 58. La de 55 estaba a medio camino entre los 50 y los 60, por tanto también se podría decir que tenía casi 50



si me dices eso es porque tu tienes esa edad xd

yo siempre redondeo hacia arriba


----------



## jotace (18 Dic 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> He oído que se suicidaron.


----------



## Sonico (18 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


>



A saber


----------



## Ace Tone (18 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> si me dices eso es porque tu tienes esa edad xd
> 
> yo siempre redondeo hacia arriba



Acabo de cumplir los 52, pero a los desconocidos les digo que tengo 49


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 Dic 2022)

Un caso evidente de violencia climática


----------



## Hanshiro.T (18 Dic 2022)

Mujeres mujereando......


----------



## Vanatico (18 Dic 2022)

El "albergue".


----------



## Ace Tone (18 Dic 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> El albergue.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295882



A mí me sale este otro:


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Dic 2022)

Sería bueno comparar las mujeres muertas por asesinato doméstico y las que mueren haciendo senderismo

Probablemente nos llevaríamos una sorpresa.


----------



## kabeljau (18 Dic 2022)

¿Estaban kakunadas?


----------



## XRL (18 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Acabo de cumplir los 52, pero a los desconocidos les digo que tengo 49



recuerdo hace 10 años en un curso de merda del paro que fui para no perderlo había un bulgaro que me decía que tenía 40 y yo pues como era mas joven y no suelo ser desconfiado de primeras me lo creí,luego se ve que tenía 50 o así xD

menudo elemento este tio,se pego con otro albano del curso que tendría 25 años porrero yonquie y la ultima vez que lo vi estaba de taxista y quejándose de que las charos no le hacían caso aún teniendo ojos azules,pues normal porque estaba cebolleta y medio loco,para aguantarlo,dimitri se llamaba xd

yo si me preguntan digo la edad que tengo,me la pela lo que piense de mi la gente desde hace años


----------



## Ace Tone (18 Dic 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> El "albergue".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295882



Ese es un albergue Militar que hay en la zona, el albergue Universitario cerca del cual aparecieron los cadáveres es el que he puesto yo más arriba.









HOYA DE LA MORA - SIERRA NEVADA- Andaltura


La Hoya de la Mora se encuentra en la zona más alta de la Urbanización de Pradollano en las proximidades de los Peñones de San Francisco




andaltura.com


----------



## ANS² (18 Dic 2022)

las pondrán en la lista de víctimas climáticas


----------



## Ace Tone (18 Dic 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> ¿Estaban kakunadas?



Quieren hacerles la autopsia, pero creo que es mejor que se la ahorren y que las pongan como fallecidas por covid agravado por el cambio climático.


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Dic 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> Machismo climático. Esperemos que actúe pronto el ministerio de doña Mentira para evitar que nuevos casos así se produzcan por falta de estudies y proyectes en perspectives de génere.



Algunos estáis carcomidos por los mantras neomisóginos.
En primer lugar, antes de comentar, HAY QUE LEERSE LA NOTICIA.
Las fallecidas NO eran españolas, sino húngaras.
En segundo lugar, no iban vestidas para la nieve. Supongo que desconocían la zona y las sorprendieron las nevadas y la niebla.
En tercer lugar, aunque estaban a solo 200 m de un albergue, 200 m son muchos, según los expertos, cuando uno se halla cansado y desorientado, como pudo ser el caso.


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Dic 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya hay que ser inútil, macho.
> 
> Iban haciendo senderismo en casi pleno invierno por Sierra Nevada solas, sin ropa de nieve y se pierden a 200 putos metros de un albergue. Darwin aproves.



SON/ERAN HÚNGARAS.
Con toda probabilidad desconocían la zona.


----------



## cortijero92 (18 Dic 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya hay que ser inútil, macho.
> 
> Iban haciendo senderismo en casi pleno invierno por Sierra Nevada solas, sin ropa de nieve y se pierden a 200 putos metros de un albergue. Darwin aproves.



Peor fueron estos guiris que se perdieron e incendiaron media sierra.








Dos excursionistas provocan un incendio en Lanjarón que afecta al Parque Natural de Sierra Nevada


Una pareja de extranjeros que realizaba una excursión por la Alpujarra granadina es la responsables del fuego declarado ayer en Lanjarón (Granada), que continúa activo y afecta a los parques Natural y Nacional de Sierra Nevada, según confesaron ellos mismos a la Guardia Civil tras ser rescatados.



www.abc.es


----------



## Fabs (18 Dic 2022)

QUOTE="Skywalker22

Algunos estáis carcomidos por los mantras neomisóginos. XDXD
En primer lugar, antes de comentar, HAY QUE LEERSE LA NOTICIA. Porque lo manda doña marimandona. Hay un marco de Actualidad en el que se circunscribe el suceso de la noticia aunque ello pueda superar las capacidades de algunas mentes cerradas 
Las fallecidas NO eran españolas, sino húngaras. ¿Y qué?
En segundo lugar, no iban vestidas para la nieve. Supongo que desconocían la zona y las sorprendieron las nevadas y la niebla. ¿Estás insinuando que no las mató *el* vient*O* por el simple hecho de ser mujeres? Quizás seas tú el misógino negacionista que blanquea al machismo y silencia el cambio climático heteropatriarcal.
En tercer lugar, aunque estaban a solo 200 m de un albergue, 200 m son muchos, según los expertos, cuando uno se halla cansado y desorientado, como pudo ser el caso. Demasiados sí, confirmado por expertos y todo XDD


----------



## Infierno Existencial (18 Dic 2022)

Cuanto subnormal en este foro, que asco dais todos


----------



## cortijero92 (18 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Ese es un albergue Militar que hay en la zona, el albergue Universitario cerca del cual aparecieron los cadáveres es el que he puesto yo más arriba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El albergue universitario esta a trescientos metros del albergue militar(mando de operaciones especiales), si es cierto que los cadáveres se encontraban a doscientos metros del albergue universitario y suponiendo que volvían del veleta o la virgen de las nieves significa que los cadáveres han sido encontrados en la zona del parking o en el pequeño pinar que hay entre los dos albergues.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya dos monguers


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Dic 2022)

_Skywalker_ "Algunos estáis carcomidos por los mantras neomisóginos. XDXD
En primer lugar, antes de comentar, HAY QUE LEERSE LA NOTICIA. FABS responde: Porque lo manda doña marimandona. Hay un marco de Actualidad en el que se circunscribe el suceso de la noticia aunque ello pueda superar las capacidades de algunas mentes cerradas

Skywalker_22: Las fallecidas NO eran españolas, sino húngaras. Fabs responde: ¿Y qué?
Skywalker_22: En segundo lugar, no iban vestidas para la nieve. Supongo que desconocían la zona y las sorprendieron las nevadas y la niebla. 

Fabs responde: ¿Estás insinuando que no las mató el viento por el simple hecho de ser mujeres? Quizás el misógino negacionista que blanquea al machismo y silencia el cambio climático heteropatriarcal seas tú

Skywalker_22: En tercer lugar, aunque estaban a solo 200 m de un albergue, 200 m son muchos, según los expertos, cuando uno se halla cansado y desorientado, como pudo ser el caso. 

Fabs responde: Demasiados sí, confirmado por expertos y todo XDD"._

ERES retrasado profundo que intenta pasarse por mínimamente letrado y solo consigue hacer el ridículo.
La frase siguiente, escrita por el Sr. Fabs, es ciertamente para enmarcar: "*Hay un marco de actualidad en el que se circunscribe el suceso de la noticia* aunque ello pueda superar las capacidades de ciertas mentes cerradas".

Tal desbarre solo podría explicarse bajo dos premisas: O el que escribe sufre graves problemas cognitivos o bien va drogado.

Pretendes reírte de los demás y solo consigues ridiculizarte a ti mismo.

PD. Si 200 m no te parecen demasiados en medio de la niebla, las nevadas, el cansancio y la falta de visibilidad, pues al menos, ten la decencia de argumentarlo.
En fin, que tus truños no hay por donde agarrarlos.


----------



## Escombridos (18 Dic 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Querían llegar a casa solas y borrachas y el frío patriarcal y opresor se lo impidió.



Irene Montero desaprueba este comentario.


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Dic 2022)

A mí una vez casi me pasó algo similar.
Fue en Polonia, hace muchos años, en la época de Navidad.

Había bebido mucho. Mi ropa europea no estaba realmente preparada para esas temperaturas, la fiesta se desmadró, se alargó y en un momento dado estaba a la intemperie...

Salí de aquello, pero realmente pensé que no lo conseguiría. Seguramente fue porque era joven y fuerte.
Me pasa hoy en día y me quedó ahí convertido en polo.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (18 Dic 2022)

Si aún cobrasen por hacer esto, pero ir ahí a jugarse la vida sin cobrar un céntimo... Yo paso de ir a sitios peligrosos.


----------



## Javito68 (18 Dic 2022)

Si le hacen el test del timovirus, y sale positivo, murieron por covid y no por violencia climatica.

raro la muerte de estas dos “talluditas“a escasos 200m de un albergue universitario.

Si que hay gente repitiendo curso!


----------



## Fabs (18 Dic 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> _Skywalker_ "Algunos estáis carcomidos por los mantras neomisóginos. XDXD
> En primer lugar, antes de comentar, HAY QUE LEERSE LA NOTICIA. FABS responde: Porque lo manda doña marimandona. Hay un marco de Actualidad en el que se circunscribe el suceso de la noticia aunque ello pueda superar las capacidades de algunas mentes cerradas
> 
> Skywalker_22: Las fallecidas NO eran españolas, sino húngaras. Fabs responde: ¿Y qué?
> ...



Mis truños están calentitos como pan recién hecho y algunos gustan de agarrarlos con sus manos para calentarse en el frío invierno.


----------



## Juanchufri (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Decipher (18 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Cuanto subnormal en este foro, que asco dais todos



Venga, tira pal ignore.


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Dic 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> Mis truños están calentitos como pan recién hecho y algunos gustan de agarrarlos con sus manos para calentarse en el frío invierno.



Confirmado. No eres más tonto porque es imposible.

Eso sí, tú evita razonar o argumentar o siquiera explicar mínimamente eso de "Hay un marco de actualidad en el que se circunscribe la noticia, ..." y a qué viene tal respuesta cuando yo conmino a leer la noticia. Con marco y sin marco, las noticias hay que leérselas, porque, de lo contrario, uno habla sin ton ni son, soltando paridas, como haces tú y algún otro que comenta sin saber de qué va la historia.


----------



## butricio (18 Dic 2022)

ji.......ji..........ji.........ji............ji.............jj...ii...........


----------



## EL BRAYAN (18 Dic 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Querían llegar a casa solas y borrachas y el frío patriarcal y opresor se lo impidió.



El frío es facha y se ceba con ellas.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (18 Dic 2022)

Ahora todo el mundo tendrá que ver sus cadáveres congelados de camino a la cumbre durante décadas


----------



## Fabs (18 Dic 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Confirmado. No eres más tonto porque es imposible.
> 
> Eso sí, tú evita razonar o argumentar o siquiera explicar mínimamente eso de "Hay un marco de actualidad en el que se circunscribe la noticia, ..." y a qué viene tal respuesta cuando yo conmino a leer la noticia. Con marco y sin marco, las noticias hay que leérselas, porque, de lo contrario, uno habla sin ton ni son, soltando paridas, como haces tú y algún otro que comenta sin saber de qué va la historia.



Si no entiendes cierta oración quizás el problema sea tuyo por falta de entendederas. Eso que llamas "noticia" no deja de ser un mero suceso que sólo interesa a oscuros personajes ávidos de morbo. La noticia aquí es que exista un Ministerio de la Mentira que aún no ha tomado cartas en el asunto siendo éste un caso, como acabo de explicar, de su máximo interés.


----------



## Leonard Leakey (18 Dic 2022)

Y en el primer párrafo y lo mas importante según las directrices del régimen censor(a base ausencia de finaciación, directa e indirecta) que debe escribrir el periolisto es....

_Aparentemente *no presentaban signos de violencia* y los investigadores están pendientes de que se les practique la autopsia_

Si encuentran signos de violencia, y de la que les gusta al Ministerio de Locas, que tiene mas premio. Les dan un programa en la públicas o " parapúblicas". . . .


----------



## Saco de papas (18 Dic 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> "no presentaban signos de violencia"



Claro man, todo violador sabe que el mejor polvo se echa a -20º después de subir una montaña 6 horas.

Parece mentira que no lo sepas.


----------



## Karamba (18 Dic 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Algunos *estáis carcomidos por los mantras neomisóginos.
> En primer lugar, antes de comentar, HAY QUE LEERSE LA NOTICIA.*



A ver, MANGINAZA.

También hay mujeras que asesinan de disparos a sus 2 hijas, y la noticia se titula afirmando:
_«Aparecen muertas una madre y sus 2 hijas en una casa cuartel»_

Tendría un pase lo que afirmas, si lo hicieses (casi) siempre.
¿Puede ser culpa mía que no me haya LEÍDO TUS POSTS en los hilos en cuestión? Pregunto.


----------



## t_chip (18 Dic 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Querían llegar a casa solas y borrachas y el frío patriarcal y opresor se lo impidió.



Este comentario merece chincheta.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BeninExpress (18 Dic 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Algunos estáis carcomidos por los mantras neomisóginos.
> En primer lugar, antes de comentar, HAY QUE LEERSE LA NOTICIA.
> Las fallecidas NO eran españolas, sino húngaras.



Joder, yo solo espero que no fuera ésta húngara..


----------



## t_chip (18 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Fueron víctimas del cambio climático, no es normal que haga ese frío y que mueran por congelación dos excursionistas en pleno Diciembre.
> 
> 
> 55 y 57 años, casi 60 es a partir de 58. La de 55 estaba a medio camino entre los 50 y los 60, por tanto también se podría decir que tenía casi 50



Las mujeres raramente se suicidan. 
Ellas son más de joder al prójimo.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## socrates99 (18 Dic 2022)

El calentamiento global inverso.


----------



## t_chip (18 Dic 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Algunos estáis carcomidos por los mantras neomisóginos.
> En primer lugar, antes de comentar, HAY QUE LEERSE LA NOTICIA.
> Las fallecidas NO eran españolas, sino húngaras.
> En segundo lugar, no iban vestidas para la nieve. Supongo que desconocían la zona y las sorprendieron las nevadas y la niebla.
> En tercer lugar, aunque estaban a solo 200 m de un albergue, 200 m son muchos, según los expertos, cuando uno se halla cansado y desorientado, como pudo ser el caso.



200 metros son UNA PUTA MIERDA de distancia aunque estés moribundo y desangrándote.

Lo importante de esa distancia es que con niebla no ves el albergue, te deseperas, te sientas, y ahí la palmas.



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Karamba (18 Dic 2022)

cortijero92 dijo:


> El albergue universitario esta a trescientos metros del albergue militar(mando de operaciones especiales), si es cierto que los cadáveres se encontraban a doscientos metros del albergue universitario y suponiendo que volvían del veleta o la virgen de las nieves significa que los cadáveres han sido encontrados en la zona del parking o en el pequeño pinar que hay entre los dos albergues.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295908






















Spoiler: Fuente (URL): andaltura.com












HOYA DE LA MORA - SIERRA NEVADA- Andaltura


La Hoya de la Mora se encuentra en la zona más alta de la Urbanización de Pradollano en las proximidades de los Peñones de San Francisco




andaltura.com







No parece un sitio muy saludable.

Taluec.


----------



## Rodal (18 Dic 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> A mí una vez casi me pasó algo similar.
> Fue en Polonia, hace muchos años, en la época de Navidad.
> 
> Había bebido mucho.* Mi ropa europea* no estaba realmente preparada para esas temperaturas, la fiesta se desmadró, se alargó y en un momento dado estaba a la intemperie...
> ...



Su ropa europea?, en Polonia como van vestidos? de inuit?


----------



## Alfa555 (18 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Sería bueno comparar las mujeres muertas por asesinato doméstico y las que mueren haciendo senderismo
> 
> Probablemente nos llevaríamos una sorpresa.



No des ideas que nos montan un ministerio del senderismo igualitario


----------



## sikBCN (18 Dic 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Si aún cobrasen por hacer esto, pero ir ahí a jugarse la vida sin cobrar un céntimo... Yo paso de ir a sitios peligrosos.



Ir a sitios peligrosos sin que te paguen es de retrasados mentales, eso sí.


----------



## gonzalo11 (18 Dic 2022)

la nieve es machista


----------



## remerus (18 Dic 2022)

Le echaran la culpa al refugio ya que Hoya rima con polla.


----------



## BogadeAriete (18 Dic 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> Machismo climático. Esperemos que actúe pronto el ministerio de doña Mentira para evitar que nuevos casos así se produzcan por falta de estudies y proyectes en perspectives de génere.



Hay que descongelar la patriarcal Sierra Morena, aunque tenga nombre de mujer, es una fascista y machirula por matar mujeres.
La culpa es de Vox, y del rey.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (18 Dic 2022)

Murieron en la flor de la juventud.


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

remerus dijo:


> Le echaran la culpa al refugio ya que Hoya rima con polla.



Pero tiene el comodín de las moras. Touché


----------



## eltonelero (18 Dic 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> _Skywalker_ "Algunos estáis carcomidos por los mantras neomisóginos. XDXD
> En primer lugar, antes de comentar, HAY QUE LEERSE LA NOTICIA. FABS responde: Porque lo manda doña marimandona. Hay un marco de Actualidad en el que se circunscribe el suceso de la noticia aunque ello pueda superar las capacidades de algunas mentes cerradas
> 
> Skywalker_22: Las fallecidas NO eran españolas, sino húngaras. Fabs responde: ¿Y qué?
> ...




Es idiota morir a 200 metros siendo hungaras, chinas o bigotudas.
A dia de hoy, con información, rutas, mapas, moviles, sabiendo la hora que va a anochecer el pronostico del tiempo....
Simplemente con haber ido bien abrigadas podrían haber aguantado algo mas o simplemente haber buscado/apañado algún tipo de refugio improvisado.

Y ya lo último, si tienes 55-60 años no te metas en berenjenales de estos.
Te pegas una ruta veraniega por el lago Balaton, no una montaña en invierno


----------



## Kolbe (18 Dic 2022)

Buff, qué cosa más rara, dos húngaras de 55 y 57 años haciendo senderismo por Sierra Nevada en Diciembre en una zona con un albergue en el no estaban hospedadas y en el que sólo se hospedaban militares. *Una de ellas vestida con una simple camiseta interior*

En cualquier caso DEP.


----------



## Javiser (18 Dic 2022)

Yo voy mucho a la montaña y tengo una app de mapas topográficos de IGN , y antes de pisar la montaña me bajo los mapas de la zona que puedo necesitar para no necesitar estar conectado a internet y que baste con los satélites del GPS ( que se pillan en cualquier lado). De esa forma nunca me pierdo en la montaña , y no hay montañero que no haga lo mismo. 

Si estás se han perdido es porque son dos putas charos inútiles que ni han tomado precauciones, ni se han preocupado de prepararse por si necesitan conocer su ubicación y como moverse a un sitio seguro en todo momento .

Y eso hablando de mapas para no perderte, ya lo de llevar equipo para no morir congelado ni hablamos. He visto gente en la montaña en invierno con un chándal de Adidas, un abrigo de decathlon para otoño, y unas zapatillas running y con una mochilita que lleva medio litro de agua y un bocata , y con eso salen a atravesar el pirineo como si eso fuese un paseo por el parque


----------



## esBlackpill.com (18 Dic 2022)

Algunos sois medio subnormales, dos personas cometen un error y se mueren y vosotros a reiros como si fueran comisarias políticas o algo, cuando solo serían dos turistas. 

Joder a muchos de vosotros os hace falta tocar alguna teta eh.


----------



## DonCrisis (18 Dic 2022)

Algo que hay que enseñar a toda persona de este mundo es que la montaña y el mar son peligrosos, especialmente en estos meses.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (18 Dic 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> Buff, qué cosa más rara, dos húngaras de 55 y 57 años haciendo senderismo por Sierra Nevada en Diciembre en una zona con un albergue en el no estaban hospedadas y en el que sólo se hospedaban militares. *Una de ellas vestida con una simple camiseta interior*
> 
> En cualquier caso DEP.



Pues sí que es un poco raro todo. Palmarla tan cerca de un albergue y lo de ir solo con una camiseta interior. También es cierto que cuando alguien muere por congelación hay una reacción del cuerpo que hace que se note mucho calor de golpe y por eso a veces aparecen cuerpos congelados medio desnudos. Pero vamos, que si no estaban vestidas con ropa adecuada y no han aparecido prendas de invierno cerca de los cuerpos si que sería para sospechar de esas muertes.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Dic 2022)

Jijiji, Greta, acompáñame a hacer pis fuera


----------



## Monsieur George (18 Dic 2022)

Y sobre lo de morir por congelación... Si te duermes con la ropa puesta a la intemperie, lo lógico es que mueras por *hipotermia*.

En esos casos lo que debían de haber hecho las dos es quitarse toda la ropa, quedarse desnudas, y abrazarse, para que la temperatura corporal de ambos cuerpos irradien calor.


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Dic 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> Si no entiendes cierta oración quizás el problema sea tuyo por falta de entendederas. Eso que llamas "noticia" no deja de ser un mero suceso que sólo interesa a oscuros personajes ávidos de morbo. La noticia aquí es que exista un Ministerio de la Mentira que aún no ha tomado cartas en el asunto siendo éste un caso (como he explicado en la frase anterior) de su principal interés.



Esa frase, NO la entiende nadie porque no tiene sentido alguno. La cagaste intentando hacerte mínimamente leído o cultivado, porque eso es propio de un diletante sin vergüenza y sin luces.
"Hay un marco de actualidad en el que se circunscribe la noticia, ..."

Ya hay que ser lerdo para utilizar el verbo CIRCUNSCRIBE en un contexto en el que no encaja ni a puñetazos. Lerdo a tal punto que desconoce el significado de tal verbo, pero lo pone porque queda "culto". Gastas pocas ínfulas y poca mollera, diría yo. Lo único que se circunscribe (como sinónimo de "ceñirse") a un algo muuuy limitado, es tu cerebro.

Las noticias son eso, noticias. Lo que la paranoia quiera asociarles, ya es cosa de los problemas mentales de cada cual.
En principio, nada tiene que ver la noticia con las leyes de género. Lo mismo que le ha pasado a esas dos mujeres, les pasa a montañistas HOOOOMBRES, cada año.


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Dic 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Y sobre lo de morir por congelación... Si te duermes con la ropa puesta a la intemperie, lo lógico es que mueras por *hipotermia*.
> 
> En esos casos lo que debían de haber hecho las dos es quitarse toda la ropa, quedarse desnudas, y abrazarse, para que la temperatura corporal de ambos cuerpos irradien calor.



La muerte por hipotermia dicen que no es tan dulce como cree el imaginario popular. Por lo que leí, no sé si sería posible dormirse bajo frío intenso si no vas bien protegido y abrigado.


----------



## jesus88 (18 Dic 2022)

a esas edades puedes estar en plena forma, yo con 52 estoy estupendamente, y un amigo de mi edad corre varios maratones cada año.


----------



## HUROGÁN (18 Dic 2022)

Traje tradicional Húngaro 

Tampoco van tan mal vestidas las Húngaras a excepción del calzado, pasarían por alpujarreñas.
El calentamiento global y la niebla postcovidiana hicieron su trabajo.


----------



## Trotamo (18 Dic 2022)

La de veces que he estado en Hoya de la Mora, a 2500 m de altura, Justo encima de la estación de esquí de sierra nevada. Lugar fácilmente accesible por carretera. Me parece increíble que pase esto.
Pero es alta montaña con todo lo que esto conlleva. La selección natural a actuado.
Pobrecillas, que pena me dan. Alguien rezará por ellas en la virgen de las Nieves, que está justo encima.
Lo que me extraña es que no se las hallan comido los zorros que hay en esa zona, que son muy agresivos.
En fin, descanso eterno.


----------



## Javiser (18 Dic 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Algunos sois medio subnormales, dos personas cometen un error y se mueren y vosotros a reiros como si fueran comisarias políticas o algo, cuando solo serían dos turistas.
> 
> Joder a muchos de vosotros os hace falta tocar alguna teta eh.



A ver, yo no me rio porque es una puta desgracia que no debería de pasar, pero seamos consecuentes, ha pasado porque ellas no estaban preparadas y han cometido una terrible imprudencia, y no es para reírse, pero si para decirlo y así que sirva de aviso a futuros posibles domingueros que la montaña no es un juego


----------



## Miomio (18 Dic 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> A mí una vez casi me pasó algo similar.
> Fue en Polonia, hace muchos años, en la época de Navidad.
> 
> Había bebido mucho. Mi ropa europea no estaba realmente preparada para esas temperaturas, la fiesta se desmadró, se alargó y en un momento dado estaba a la intemperie...
> ...



Le pasa todos los años a varios británicos saliendo del pub todos mamados


----------



## astur_burbuja (18 Dic 2022)

Murieron haciendo lo que mas les gustaba


----------



## wopa (18 Dic 2022)

O mueres de frío o te mata tu marido de una paliza. Una lacra.


----------



## Lord Vader (18 Dic 2022)

Pues ya es mala suerte, joder. Lo cierto es que estas cosas rara vez pasan con gente experimentada.


----------



## EGO (18 Dic 2022)

Joder,que es mas facil de lo que pensais.

Se pegarian la fiesta en Pradollano y luego subirian a pie por la carretera con la tajada,perdiendose por la zona del parking si habia nieve y niebla.

El que ha hecho montaña invernal sabe lo facil que es creer que vas en una direccion pero ir al lado contrario si hay ventisca o niebla muy espesa combinada con nieve.


----------



## Black Jack (18 Dic 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Algunos sois medio subnormales, dos personas cometen un error y se mueren y vosotros a reiros como si fueran comisarias políticas o algo, cuando solo serían dos turistas.
> 
> Joder a muchos de vosotros os hace falta tocar alguna teta eh.



Dime con qué atacas y te diré de lo que adoleces. Para que lo entiendas, si atacas con follar poco, es que el que folla poco eres tú. Y reírte de alguien que muere de forma estúpida es tan común que hay hasta unos premios, así que imagínate lo flanders que eres. Mangina, incel y flanders, seguro que en tu cumpleaños a tus amigos les duele la cabeza.


----------



## Digamelon (18 Dic 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> "no presentaban signos de violencia"



Eso es totalmente falso, presentaban claros signos de VIOLENCIA CLIMÁTICA, y la culpa es tuya por tener un Xsara Picasso diesel color nevera.


----------



## pamplinero (18 Dic 2022)

Pues es algo frecuente.

Te pegas una tajada monumental, se creen eso de "solas y borrachas llegando a casa". Pero estando como una cuba (siendo europeas del este, que beben como cosacos) no te das cuenta de la hipotermia, te desorientas y te entra el sueño y te tiras por ahi a dormirla. Y adios muy buenas.

La de veces de joven que me pillaba un pedal en las fiestas de pueblo y me quedaba por ahi tirado durmiendo la mona. Pero claro, en verano.


----------



## pamplinero (18 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Ahora todo el mundo tendrá que ver sus cadáveres congelados de camino a la cumbre durante décadas
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295919




Coño, mi amigo "green boots"


----------



## EGO (18 Dic 2022)

Iban ligeritas de ropa porque alguien las bajaria en coche desde el albergue a Pradollano y luego confiarian en subir igual,pero no encontraron un coche para subir y lo tuvieron que hacer a pie.

Yo he estado haciendo noche en ese parking con mi furgo, cerca de donde han aparecido los cadaveres y esta a casi 2500 metros de altura.En invierno se lian buenas pajarracas meteorologicas y los militronchos se quedan varios dias aislados hasta que pueda pasar la fresadora a quitar nieve.


----------



## derepen (18 Dic 2022)

ni tampoco había denuncia presentada por su desaparición.


----------



## jotace (18 Dic 2022)

Pasó en Castellón hace años, en el 16, una tormenta de nieve pilló a dos mujeres desprevenidas en la montaña y allí quedaron

Las fallecidas por el temporal de nieve en Castellón eran asiduas montañeras


----------



## Karma bueno (18 Dic 2022)

Es el "calentamiento" gueval
DEP


----------



## Amoñecada (18 Dic 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> He oído que se suicidaron.



Es posible, hay gente que se suicida induciendose una hipotermia, si hace el suficiente frío en cuestión de menos de 15 minutos estás en el otro barrio. Cuando la temperatura del cuerpo baja de los 35 grados empiezan los primeros síntomas: empiezas a sentir cansancio, notas que pierdes el aire, entumecimiento, temblores...luego de un rato empiezan los delirios y alucinaciones además el cuerpo ha estado todo este rato intentando bombear la sangre a los órganos importantes pero finalmente se rinde y el flujo vuelve a su estado normal volviendo a las extremidades, por eso mucha gente describe sentir que tienen mucha calor al cabo de un rato de la hipotermia y también por eso mucha gente que ha muerto por hipotermia aparece desnuda, luego finalmente te desmayas y por eso se le llama la muerte dulce.


----------



## la_trotona (18 Dic 2022)

cortijero92 dijo:


> Peor fueron estos guiris que se perdieron e incendiaron media sierra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buena multa y cárcel, y se les quita las ganas de hacer el imbécil para la siguiente vez.


----------



## Culozilla (18 Dic 2022)

El frío es machista. Deberían meterlo en la cárcel.


----------



## Tblls (18 Dic 2022)

Con una simple brújula seguirían vivas


----------



## Genomito (18 Dic 2022)

Fueron violadas por el frío patriarcal


----------



## fanta de pescao (18 Dic 2022)

La obsesión de las mujeres por "salir" o "viajar" las lleva a estas situaciones.


----------



## Tackler (18 Dic 2022)

Si hubiera habido un hombre no hay ni noticia, porque tenemos una capacidad de supervivencia y de orientación varios órdenes de magnitud por encima.


----------



## adal86 (18 Dic 2022)

Pero mira que la gente le echa imaginación para morir de la forma más tonta posible. ¿Qué puta necesidad tienen dos tías que pueden ser bisabuelas de irse a dar una vuelta a las montañas en pleno invierno y sin ropa de frío? ¿Esta gente vota? ¿En serio el voto de esta gente vale lo mismo que el de una persona coherente?


----------



## Gusman (18 Dic 2022)

Solo soy una chica jijijijiji.


----------



## randomizer (18 Dic 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Hay que descongelar la patriarcal Sierra Morena, aunque tenga nombre de mujer, es una fascista y machirula por matar mujeres.
> La culpa es de Vox, y del rey.



Patriarcal y RASISTA porque ¿a quién le importa el color de piel de la Sierra, eh?


----------



## randomizer (18 Dic 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Eso es totalmente falso, presentaban claros signos de VIOLENCIA CLIMÁTICA, y la culpa es tuya por tener un Xsara Picasso diesel color nevera.



Pozí, la VIOLENCIA CLIMÁTICA esiste, como los vanpiros...














Desigualdades climáticas, una nueva fuente de injusticia social


La huella de carbono del 1% más rico del mundo es unas 80 veces mayor que la huella conjunta de las 4.000 millones de personas más pobres del planeta




ctxt.es


----------



## Eremita (18 Dic 2022)

Que cruel es el destino, que dos húngaras palmen por hipotermia en Granada. Con la rasca que hace en Hungría. DEP.


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Dic 2022)

fanta de pescao dijo:


> La obsesión de las mujeres por "salir" o "viajar" las lleva a estas situaciones.



Si salen porque salen. Si no salen, porque no salen y se apoltronan.
Si hacen deporte, porque hacen deporte, sino es que son unas vagas que ni se mueven.
En fin. A ver si vais a terapia. A algunos os hace falta.


----------



## Javiser (18 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Joder,que es mas facil de lo que pensais.
> 
> Se pegarian la fiesta en Pradollano y luego subirian a pie por la carretera con la tajada,perdiendose por la zona del parking si habia nieve y niebla.
> 
> El que ha hecho montaña invernal sabe lo facil que es creer que vas en una direccion pero ir al lado contrario si hay ventisca o niebla muy espesa combinada con nieve.



Por eso hay que ir preparado. El móvil es un instrumento imprescindible aún sin cobertura


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (18 Dic 2022)

Ergo hemos de subir la temperatura del planeta varios grados... estas charos no saben lo que hacen.


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Dic 2022)

Accidentes hay a diario. Si no pudiéramos hacer actividades que entrañaran algún tipo de riesgo, ni nos movíamos.
La vida es riesgo. Hay que procurar que sea controlado, pero vivir implica riesgos.


----------



## Sonico (18 Dic 2022)

Amoñecada dijo:


> Es posible, hay gente que se suicida induciendose una hipotermia, si hace el suficiente frío en cuestión de menos de 15 minutos estás en el otro barrio. Cuando la temperatura del cuerpo baja de los 35 grados empiezan los primeros síntomas: empiezas a sentir cansancio, notas que pierdes el aire, entumecimiento, temblores...luego de un rato empiezan los delirios y alucinaciones además el cuerpo ha estado todo este rato intentando bombear la sangre a los órganos importantes pero finalmente se rinde y el flujo vuelve a su estado normal volviendo a las extremidades, por eso mucha gente describe sentir que tienen mucha calor al cabo de un rato de la hipotermia y también por eso mucha gente que ha muerto por hipotermia aparece desnuda, luego finalmente te desmayas y por eso se le llama la muerte dulce.



Además les han encontrado un bote de somníferos.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (18 Dic 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> "no presentaban signos de violencia"



Calla calla... alguna feminazi estará ya redactando una ley de violencia climática exclusivamente contra las mujeres... y cómo no, pidiendo una paguica por ello, que es en definitiva de qué trata todo esto del genaro.


----------



## Murray's (18 Dic 2022)

De congelación nada, eran pareja y se suicidaron...eso me ha dicho un pajarito


----------



## ShellShock (18 Dic 2022)

"Dos féminas de 55 y 57 años".

¿Qué les pasa a los retrasados juntaletras? ¿No se puede decir "dos señoras de 55 y 57 años"? Cada día da más vergüenza leer o escuchar a estos payasos.

Ahora mismo deben estar dándole vueltas a la forma de contar esas dos muertes en las estadísticas de la violensia de genaroh.


----------



## KUTRONIO (18 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo no se la gente que tiene en la cabeza
> 
> con casi 60 años haciendo esas cosas
> 
> pues nada a tomar por culo



Se positivo my friend...¡Dos pensiones menos a pagar tras ojalá 25 años cotizados! 1.000 como estas y equilibramos el déficit de las pensiones


----------



## Redwill (18 Dic 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Un caso evidente de violencia climática



Violencia climatica naturapatriarcal


----------



## Stelio Kontos (18 Dic 2022)

Hoy no ceno, ¡un brindis por la empoderadas!


----------



## Jiltonparis (18 Dic 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> "no presentaban signos de violencia"



Define "violencia"


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (18 Dic 2022)

Jiji jaja


----------



## Kbkubito (18 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo no se la gente que tiene en la cabeza
> 
> con casi 60 años haciendo esas cosas
> 
> pues nada a tomar por culo



Dicen que es la muerte dulce, por esi de que los cadáveres tienen las sonrisas marcadas


----------



## A.Daimiel (18 Dic 2022)

bollera muerta, abono pa mi huerta


----------



## Capitán Walker (18 Dic 2022)

Tenían un mapa de la ubicación del albergue, pero no supieron descifrarlo.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (18 Dic 2022)

Con todo el respèto pero que muerte mas tonta


----------



## Kbkubito (18 Dic 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> A mí una vez casi me pasó algo similar.
> Fue en Polonia, hace muchos años, en la época de Navidad.
> 
> Había bebido mucho. Mi ropa europea no estaba realmente preparada para esas temperaturas, la fiesta se desmadró, se alargó y en un momento dado estaba a la intemperie...
> ...



En polonia la mierte por congelación está en el top 3.


----------



## Kbkubito (18 Dic 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Si aún cobrasen por hacer esto, pero ir ahí a jugarse la vida sin cobrar un céntimo... Yo paso de ir a sitios peligrosos.



Joder, hay cantidad de gente qud se deja 10K por subir al everest caminando sobfe un rastro de cadáveres que estarán ahí para siempre. Suben 10 y bajan 7.... A veces 8, pero esa es la media y hay cola para poder hacerlo.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (18 Dic 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Joder, hay cantidad de gente qud se deja 10K por subir al everest caminando sobfe un rastro de cadáveres que estarán ahí para siempre. Suben 10 y bajan 7.... A veces 8, pero esa es la media y hay cola para poder hacerlo.



Nunca es tarde para ser sacrificado al Demonio Baal.


----------



## Kbkubito (18 Dic 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> Su ropa europea?, en Polonia como van vestidos? de inuit?



Eso de '' ropa europea'' huele al otro lado del atlántico.... Y en Polonia van vestidos para el frio, mucho mas que en París o Berlín.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (18 Dic 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Joder, hay cantidad de gente qud se deja 10K por subir al everest caminando sobfe un rastro de cadáveres que estarán ahí para siempre. Suben 10 y bajan 7.... A veces 8, pero esa es la media y hay cola para poder hacerlo.



Supongo que, si lo consiguen, luego cogerán fama y les vendrá el dinero de alguna manera.


----------



## gpm (18 Dic 2022)

Los ultras de este foro os quejáis y decís que los estudios de género no valen para nada. Pero si aquí se hubiera hecho uno habría 2 mujeres vivas.


----------



## CANCERVERO (18 Dic 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Un caso evidente de violencia climática



Pues ahora el albergue puede tener problemas por no desplazarse 200 metros para acogerlas.... tiempo al tiempo frio.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (18 Dic 2022)

Hay algo que no me cuadra, según el NWO las mujeres son muchísimo más inteligentes que los hombres, entonces por qué no usaron su "superior" intelecto para salvarse?.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Una lesbiana machorra quiso impresionar a una hembra joven.
> 
> Su machismo las mató.



DURAS PALABRAS


----------



## Escaramuza (18 Dic 2022)

EL clima, EL tiempo, EL frio, palabras masculinas. Amigos, Estamos hablando de violencia de género


----------



## ULTRAPACO (18 Dic 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> SON/ERAN HÚNGARAS.
> Con toda probabilidad desconocían la zona.



Ahora explicame que hacen dos charos hungaras por ahi en medio y sin ropa de abrigo


----------



## Covaleda (18 Dic 2022)

Supongo que la guardia sivil aplicando los protocolos femi-comunistas ya ha detenido al Mulhacen y lo ha puesto a disposisión judisial.


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ahora explicame que hacen dos charos hungaras por ahi en medio y sin ropa de abrigo



De excursión y sin esperar nevadas.
Si no conoces bien la montaña, pueden pasar estas cosas. Ni que fuera la primera vez.


----------



## carpetano (18 Dic 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> Machismo climático. Esperemos que actúe pronto el ministerio de doña Mentira para evitar que nuevos casos así se produzcan por falta de estudies y proyectes en perspectives de génere.



Por supuestísimo que el machismo climático existe ¿acaso lo duda usted? 


*La crisis climática, otro golpe machista*








La crisis climática, otro golpe de la violencia machista - Climática


El mayor informe hasta la fecha demuestra que el calentamiento global refuerza los patrones de violencia machista en todo el mundo.




www.climatica.lamarea.com




*Un estudio internacional demuestra el vínculo entre la destrucción del medio ambiente y la violencia contra las mujeres*









Un estudio internacional demuestra el vínculo entre la destrucción del medio ambiente y la violencia contra las mujeres


La competencia por recursos cada vez más escasos y deteriorados está exacerbando la violencia que sufren las mujeres y las niñas, según una investigación reciente de la Unión Internacional para la Conservación de la Naturaleza




www.eldiario.es




*La desigualdad de género le da ventaja al cambio climático*








La desigualdad de género le da ventaja al cambio climático


Las mujeres son las más afectadas por el cambio climático, y la discriminación que aún sufren a nivel socioeconómico intensifica las consecuencias que el calentamiento global está teniendo sobre su alimentación, hogar y medios de vida. Las normas machistas también impulsan a los hombres a la...




news.un.org




*La crisis climática aumenta la violencia de género, según investigadores de Cambridge*








La crisis climática aumenta la violencia de género, según investigadores de Cambridge


La crisis climática hace que los fenómenos meteorológicos extremos y los eventos relacionados con el clima sean más intensos y frecuentes, lo que a




www.niusdiario.es




*Una concejala de Podemos denuncia micromachismo por la temperatura del aire acondicionado*


----------



## Kbkubito (18 Dic 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Supongo que, si lo consiguen, luego cogerán fama y les vendrá el dinero de alguna manera.



Que va tio, la peña sube ahí como quien va a la casa de campo de paseo. Hay fotos de atascos de montañero en internec que son de traca joder. Y he dicho 10k, pero no se si son 20.... 
Hace unos años, un par de Japos subieron con unos plumíferos de otoño y botas de trekin.... Les tuvieron que amputar varios dedos congelados y bajaron de puto milagro, porque no les pillo mal tiempo. 

Y si te mueres ahí, ahí te quedas, como otzi.... 


Es muy fuerte la gente, el poco respeto que le tienen a la montaña.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Dic 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Supongo que la guardia sivil aplicando los protocolos femi-comunistas ya ha detenido al Mulhacen y lo ha puesto a disposisión judisial.



No, es musuman...


----------



## Murray's (18 Dic 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Dicen que es la muerte dulce, por esi de que los cadáveres tienen las sonrisas marcadas




La muerte dulce es por c02 del coche, 

Por congelación te quedas asi


----------



## Kbkubito (18 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> La muerte dulce es por c02 del coche,
> 
> Por congelación te quedas asi
> 
> ...



Ya veo. Las campanas eran de otro iglesia.


----------



## Xculo (18 Dic 2022)

¿Qué nombre le podrán a esta violencia?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Dic 2022)

te bajas el fotochop, aprendes a manejarlo, fotochopeas tus fotos en CUALQUIER lugar del sistema solar

riesgo cero, pero claro, hay que aprender a manejarlo...

ahora estarian vivas si tuvieran un follaamijo himformatico


----------



## AlfredHard (18 Dic 2022)

Siempre es igual, no son la primera pareja de guiris que mueren por allí. Se creen que esto es áfrica y se puede ir sin equipo por allí arriba y luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (18 Dic 2022)

60 años...joder si de todas formas ya tenian a la parca merodeandolas  esas tosian polvo


----------



## vinavil (18 Dic 2022)

Yo conocía a una que tuvo que llegar desde el portal hasta el interior de su piso a gatas de la tajada que llevaba. Meter la llave y abrir la puerta le llevó más de diez minutos.
Si en las mismas condiciones hubiera tenido que llegar a un albergue a 200 metros para refugiarse de la nieve también habría muerto congelada.


----------



## estupeharto (18 Dic 2022)

Las mató EL frío.... Hmm
Violencia de género?


----------



## ProfePaco (18 Dic 2022)

No sabéis la cantidad de mujeres que no saben manejar el Google maps


----------



## chortinator (18 Dic 2022)

Puto tiempo. El tiempo es machirulo opresor heteropatriarcal, a ver si le aplican viogen.


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Dic 2022)

Se nota que aunque andas falto de educación, andas sobrado de trastornos mentales.
El resentimiento, la ira, la frustración, no se tratan en el foro.
Haz terapia. Te hace falta.


----------



## roquerol (18 Dic 2022)

ojo que aún le va a caer un paquete al del albergue


----------



## harrysas (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## SAMPLERKING (18 Dic 2022)

Aver llamado al 016


----------



## 121 (18 Dic 2022)

La incapacidad operativa de muchas mujeres me sorprende


----------



## Hanshiro.T (18 Dic 2022)

121 dijo:


> La incapacidad operativa de muchas mujeres me sorprende



Pues no lo entiendo, en las pelis de Jewllywood muestran que son en todo muchísimo más competentes que los hombres.


----------



## Madafaca (18 Dic 2022)

La culpa es de Ayuso.


----------



## eL PERRO (18 Dic 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> En tercer lugar, aunque estaban a solo 200 m de un albergue, 200 m son muchos, según los expertos



    

Es que es para tironucarte, gordo de MIERDA


----------



## Tigershark (18 Dic 2022)

Esto pasa por leer esas revistas de mujeres y sus artículos como : los sesenta la segunda juventud ,disfruta de una caminata por la nieve jiji


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Es que es para tironucarte, gordo de MIERDA



No me sobra ni un gramo.
Supongo que te proyectas porque no aceptas tus docenas de kg de más.
Busca psicólogo.


----------



## eL PERRO (18 Dic 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No me sobra ni un gramo.



De masa cerebral


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Dic 2022)

No estás bien de la cabeza.
Ni soy feminazi, ni he odiado a los hombres nunca.
Estás lleno de odio, resentimiento y frustración. Supongo que no has tenido una vida fácil, pero yo no tengo la culpa. No soy yo el que entra insultando a los demás, no soy yo el que escupe bilis como haces tú. Das pena.
Lo dicho, busca psicólogo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> De masa cerebral



En cuanto a CI, cualquiera del foro te da mil vueltas. Incluido yo.
Haz ejercicio físico, sal de tu cueva, haz amistades, si logras que alguien te soporte y sobre todo, busca psicólogo.
Trata, sobre todo, de rebajar tu nivel de agresividad porque nadie quiere a su lado a alguien violento.
Por lo demás, el foro no es el lugar adecuado para tratar cierto trastornos.


----------



## Marvelita (18 Dic 2022)

no habia cobertura para enviar la hubicacion y no iba el GPS del aifon?

no me lo puedo creer


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Dic 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Esto pasa por leer esas revistas de mujeres y sus artículos como : los sesenta la segunda juventud ,disfruta de una caminata por la nieve jiji



Claro, porque muertes de montañistas varones jóvenes nunca se han dado, ¿a que no?


----------



## W33D (18 Dic 2022)

Una putada, y pasa más a menudo de lo que parece.
Ademas entre no conocer la zona, niebla, ventisca y falta de equipo...

A mi me paso algo parecido, y con todo lo anterior, el refugio no lo vimos hasta tenerlo a menos de 10m.

Dep


----------



## Esse est deus (18 Dic 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya hay que ser inútil, macho.
> 
> Iban haciendo senderismo en casi pleno invierno por Sierra Nevada solas, sin ropa de nieve y se pierden a 200 putos metros de un albergue. Darwin aproves.



A ver si no van a poder empoderarse a esa edad...


----------



## Kill33r (18 Dic 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No estás bien de la cabeza.
> Ni soy feminazi, ni he odiado a los hombres nunca.
> Estás lleno de odio, resentimiento y frustración. Supongo que no has tenido una vida fácil, pero yo no tengo la culpa. No soy yo el que entra insultando a los demás, no soy yo el que escupe bilis como haces tú. Das pena.
> Lo dicho, busca psicólogo.



Hace gracia ver cómo se alude al odio, sin ser crítica con 20 años de odio engendrado hacia los hombres en general

Supongo que éste era el fin,enfrentar,pero yo que miro desde la barrera,cuando el falso apoyo creado por el estado haga aguas por falta de dinero,más de una se dará cuenta de que todo daño gratuito infringido para obtener votos volverá en forma de karma x 666 veces 

15.6% de inmigrantes en España, el aborto de españolas,la vacunas esterilizantes harán el resto 

España será África musulmana en 2 generaciones,


----------



## qbit (18 Dic 2022)

Eso las ha pasado por no llevar mascarilla.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (18 Dic 2022)

hay que matar a 2 hombres para compensar...


----------



## kalvin (18 Dic 2022)

Desconozco la zona, pero 200 metros en zona montañosa no son lo mismo que 200 metros en la Castellana.....


----------



## Salsa_rosa (18 Dic 2022)

Dep.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (18 Dic 2022)

A esas alturas no te valen los "conocimientos" de montaña que tiene un senderista dominguero ni la ropa más básica del Decartón. Como eso es todo lo que tengo por ahora, no he subido a ninguna montaña más alta que el Tibidabo, y con buen tiempo. Es lo que tiene no estar "empoderado".


----------



## Barruno (18 Dic 2022)

55 y 57 años
Unas auténticas abuelas.
En vez de cuidar nietos, Se ponen a pasearse en ventiscas de alta montaña.


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Hace gracia ver cómo se alude al odio, sin ser crítica con 20 años de odio engendrado hacia los hombres en general
> 
> Supongo que éste era el fin,enfrentar,pero yo que miro desde la barrera,cuando el falso apoyo creado por el estado haga aguas por falta de dinero,más de una se dará cuenta de que todo daño gratuito infringido para obtener votos volverá en forma de karma x 666 veces
> 
> ...



Crítica o no crítica serás tú.
Yo soy crítico o no crítico.
Yo nunca he odiado a colectivos. No es muy racional. La maldad no tiene género.
Tampoco creo que la sociedad como tal odie al colectivo masculino. Lo que sí se ha dado es la creación de leyes que no parecen respetar la presunción de inocencia del varón. Leyes que parten no del pueblo, sino de las élites.
Recordar, sin embargo, que injusticias desde lo que debiera ser justicia, se están dando no solo en los presuntos casos de violencia de género, sino en muchos otros. No olvides esos otros casos, si quieres ser objetiva o imparcial.

En cuanto a la reproducción y demás, no creo que tenga mucho que ver con las leyes viogen y sí con un cambio de mentalidad que se está viendo en todo el mundo. De hecho, las tasas de fertilidad han caído en todo el mundo, incluidos países muy machistas y tradicionales.
Así que, bueno, tal vez el crítico no seas tú.


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Dic 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> 55 y 57 años
> Unas auténticas abuelas.
> En vez de cuidar nietos, Se ponen a pasearse en ventiscas de alta montaña.



Seguro que tú te quedas todo el día en casa cuidando de tus nietos.


----------



## angrymorty (18 Dic 2022)

qué hijos de la gran puta que sois. obviamente me quedo corto. Ojalá os pase


Kbkubito dijo:


> En polonia la mierte por congelación está en el top 3.



Y seguro que solo mueren mujeras empoderadas y ningún machirulo osado!


----------



## sintripulacion (19 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Sería bueno comparar las mujeres muertas por asesinato doméstico y las que mueren haciendo senderismo
> 
> Probablemente nos llevaríamos una sorpresa.



Y qué más da!!!.
Da lo mismo.
El ministerio de igualdad y el derroche de la Montero en sus gilipolleces seguiría estando plenamente justificado; el clima y el frío es también masculino.


----------



## Arrigurriaga (19 Dic 2022)

No entiendo que os sorprenda esta noticia. Todos los inviernos mueren cientos de sin techo en las ciudades... pues imaginaos en la montana y bajo la nieve (me hacen gracia los que hablan de sacar el telefonito/mapas/brujula como una obviedad que las hubiese salvado ). Que es una imprudencia y consecuencia de comportarse como guiris/ir tajadas? Pues claro, pero lo mismo que a quienes les pilla un toro en las fiestas del pueblo todos los veranos... que no solo son guiris ni crios, pero si que son casi todos hombres.

DEP y poco mas.


----------



## burbuman (19 Dic 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya hay que ser inútil, macho.
> 
> Iban haciendo senderismo en casi pleno invierno por Sierra Nevada solas, sin ropa de nieve y se pierden a 200 putos metros de un albergue. Darwin aproves.



No tienes mucha idea. Según las condiciones, puedes estar a 20 m del refugio y no verlo.


----------



## Plinio Sexto (19 Dic 2022)

Por la noche en un entorno nevado y desconocido, con muchísimo frío, sin luna o incluso con ella, la mayoría de nosotros no encontraríamos el camino de regreso a una tienda de campaña a cuarenta metros de distancia. Probablemente caminaríamos en dirección contraria. La inexperiencia no tiene género ni sexo, y las imprudencias tampoco. 
Un hecho triste.


----------



## spitfire (19 Dic 2022)

Sierra Nevada es machista


----------



## Vanatico (19 Dic 2022)

Plinio Sexto dijo:


> Por la noche en un entorno nevado y desconocido, con muchísimo frío, sin luna o incluso con ella, la mayoría de nosotros no encontraríamos el camino de regreso a una tienda de campaña a cuarenta metros de distancia. Probablemente caminaríamos en dirección contraria. La inexperiencia no tiene género ni sexo, y las imprudencias tampoco.
> Un hecho triste.



Cierto. No solo no le encontrariamos, es que ni le buscariamos.


----------



## elmegaduque (19 Dic 2022)

ponzoñas +antenazo = repentinitis.


----------



## Byblos07 (19 Dic 2022)

No sé en este caso, pero pinta imprudencia por parte de las fallecidas. Demasiado común las imprudencias en estos tiempos. La gente no hace caso de las advertencias, se piensan que son para tontos.

He visto muchas imprudencias en la montaña y eso que he hecho poco senderismo en comparación con la gente experta, que habrá visto de todo..

La gente se embala en cosas que no puede hacer, pierden el sentido de su realidad y sus posibilidades. En Yosemite, en la zona alta del mirador sobre los enormes pedruscos de granito de 900 metros, había familias enteras, con críos pequeños, saltándose unas vallas de seguridad para hacerse una puta foto. Todos los años se caen tres o cuatro. En el Roaring River, un río muy peligroso, ponían señales en inglés y español advirtiendo a la gente que no se metiera, que todos los años se ahogaba gente... Pues lo mismo, familias enteras metidas. Y luego me enteré de que es gente que no sabe nadar, pero se mete para refrescarse, El río da miedo sólo de verlo porque parece que ruge, va a toda leche.


----------



## Demi Grante (19 Dic 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya hay que ser inútil, macho.
> 
> Iban haciendo senderismo en casi pleno invierno por Sierra Nevada solas, sin ropa de nieve y se pierden a 200 putos metros de un albergue. Darwin aproves.



Sí y no. Esas charos murieron al lado del albergue, así que seguramente hubieran subido con el coche al parking que hay delante y se hubieran desorientado sin ropa ni equipo adecuado, y me da que en caso de que llevaran un GPS fuera su móvil lo cual es malísima idea tratándose del invierno (la batería se agota rápido con el frío y el móvil no se puede manejar con guantes ni con los dedos húmedos o congelados). 

Por otra parte, ¿Tú sabes la cantidad de gente que muere a escasos metros de los refugios de montaña debido a que con el mal tiempo no pueden orientarse? Aunque tengas ropa y algo de preparación, pero en el momento de encontrar el refugio te pilla una ventisca y no puedes ver nada, no eres capaz de encontrar senderos, intentas consultar el GPS pero el vaho no te permite ver y no puedes manejarlo porque tienes los guantes congelados, y aún cuando eres capaz de ver la pantalla del GPS ves que estás prácticamente en sobre el refugio, pero das vueltas y no eres capaz de encontrarlo, y te pones nervioso y te metes 100 metros en línea recta y ahí hay un cortado y caes rodando 50 metros para abajo y ahora estás muchísimo peor , más cansado, lastimado, empapado y empezando a sentir el pánico.

En el refugio de montaña de Sierra Nevada que hay entre el Mulhacén y el Veleta ha muerto gente desorientada en una ventiscs a menos de 30 metros de distancia del refugio. 

Descansen en paz esas mujeres. Tiene que ser una muerte realmente asquerosa porque el frío no insensibiliza, te duele hasta que mueres, y a ello súmale el pánico y la desesperación de que sabes que estás a pocos pasos de salvar tu vida si andas en la dirección correcta pero no eres capaz de encontrarla.


----------



## pippinodicapri (19 Dic 2022)

Seguro que pensaban que España es un país tropical de sol y playa, como si lo viera.


----------



## From Thailand with love (19 Dic 2022)

Quizás se trastornaron por sus últimos divorcios y se despistaron.


----------



## Evolucionista (19 Dic 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Dos mujeres han aparecido muertas con aparentes signos de congelación cerca del Albergue universitario de Sierra Nevada en la zona conocida como Hoya de la Mora. Fue un particular quien dio aviso a primera hora de la tarde del lunes de que había dos cadáveres en las inmediaciones del Albergue universitario, a tan solo doscientos metros, y que aparentemente no presentaban signos de violencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está demostrado científicamente que los hombres tenemos una brújula biológica en nuestro cerebro para guiarnos sin mapas en terrenos desconocidos. Las mujeres solo se guían memorizando zonas y lugares que ya han visto si pasan por ahí. Por tanto, dos mujeres solas sin un hombre adentrándose en terrenos peligrosos desconocidos, al no existir puntos conocidos de referencia, es muerte segura. 

Es el resultado de quedarse en la cueva pariendo durante miles de años dedicándose a la recolección de frutos y hierbas en zonas cercanas a la cueva o poblado o curtiendo pieles; y los hombres yéndonos de caza y de guerra durante miles de años en zonas desconocidas soportando penurias climáticas, ataques de felinos, de enemigos, etc.

Como veis, la madre Naturaleza es jodidamente machista.


----------



## mirym94 (19 Dic 2022)

Raro me parece..


----------



## Wein (19 Dic 2022)

Y no había cobertura de móvil o gritar?


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Dic 2022)

En hungria la cima mas alta debe alcanzar los 200 m. Son seres de la llanura, no estan acostumbradas a las montañas paco españolas.


----------



## serie de netflix (19 Dic 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Querían llegar a casa solas y borrachas y el frío patriarcal y opresor se lo impidió.



es el dindindindin en la pole

solo falta el cambio climatico que se cebo con las muchachillas


----------



## Disidentpeasant (19 Dic 2022)

La cantidad de extranjeros que mueren en Sierra nevada por esa causa!!
No se pueden creer que en el Sur de España pueda hacer ese frío, más cuando en poco tiempo pasas de abajo a cota del mar con un calor del copón a esa zona...


----------



## perifollo (19 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Ahora todo el mundo tendrá que ver sus cadáveres congelados de camino a la cumbre durante décadas
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295919



Para el que no lo sepa, es David Sharp aka "Green Boots":











David Sharp. La muerte más controvertida del Everest | Kissthemountain


Era su tercera expedición a la montaña más alta del planeta. David Sharp llegó al campo base del Everest de la mano de Asian Trekking en la primavera de 2006. Su tarifa le daba acceso a unos servicios básicos, sin embargo, excluía otros como oxígeno, sherpa, radio o medicamentos. A mediados de...




kissthemountain.com













Death in the clouds: The problem with Everest’s 200+ bodies


They lie frozen in time, thousands of metres above sea level. The grim death toll on Everest is becoming impossible to ignore, says Rachel Nuwer.




www.bbc.com





y ahora, pensar en estos:


----------



## Kbkubito (19 Dic 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> qué hijos de la gran puta que sois. obviamente me quedo corto. Ojalá os pase
> 
> Y seguro que solo mueren mujeras empoderadas y ningún machirulo osado!



Pues el tema es q se quedan dormidos de la cantidad de alcohol que toman. 
El atropello tambien está en ese top 3.


----------

